# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  HGH from china - real or fake

## traveler97

I got these from a respected powder source (don't bother PMing me I won't disclose it) in China. The source claims that it's Ankebio however they don't look like the Ankebio vials that Ankebio shows on their web site. 

Has anyone used this stuff and found it to be legit? I don't want to put in another order until someone can verify it. 

Thanks for the help

Traveler

----------


## bocca

never seen it before 
it looks cheap i think it's fake

----------


## DF2003

dont look like the ones ive seen.

----------


## DEVLDOG

i'd say....FAKE

----------


## Da Bull

No good bro

----------


## dutchguru

hey,

i have seen them arround here in the netherlands but the people whose used them didnt grow a inch!!
they also didnt had the normal side effect you normaly could have with HGH.
in my opinion it fake!!

----------


## angelxterminator

that is NOT ansomone(ankebio product)
i've seen them before and that does not even look remotely similar to ankebio products! fake **** bro!

----------


## mma10

i dont think theyre fake. you have to remember that there are underground labs out there that make theyre own sh!t and its just as good as the pharmacutical stuff.

----------


## Lozgod

It could be revialed, if it is the same powder source I use I can't imagine them being fake.

----------


## AustrianOAK14

doesnt look so good but if you wanna grow then the hell with it

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

It is Xian sold by IP China, analysed by the dopingagency in Holland, real growth hormone only with a different sequence of 192 amino acids, called Met-hGH or N-methionyl-hGH. Met-hGH is a molecule of 192 amino acids, natural growth hormone has 191 acids. In some studies 50% and other scientific studies 80% of the users developed anti-bodies during their cycle, wich nutralises the Gh effect.  :Cool:

----------


## Jack87

Solid post bro...




> It is Xian sold by IP China, analysed by the dopingagency in Holland, real growth hormone only with a different sequence of 192 amino acids, called Met-hGH or N-methionyl-hGH. Met-hGH is a molecule of 192 amino acids, natural growth hormone has 191 acids. In some studies 50% and other scientific studies 80% of the users developed anti-bodies during their cycle, wich nutralises the Gh effect.

----------


## SplinterCell

> It is Xian sold by IP China, analysed by the dopingagency in Holland, real growth hormone only with a different sequence of 192 amino acids, called Met-hGH or N-methionyl-hGH. Met-hGH is a molecule of 192 amino acids, natural growth hormone has 191 acids. In some studies 50% and other scientific studies 80% of the users developed anti-bodies during their cycle, wich nutralises the Gh effect.


...**** bro, thats what I call knowin your ****!

----------


## tryptamin

Hello guys

the vials are ledgit,they are from anekbiofor sell to the domestic dealer.
anekbio have make me a o ffer of this vials...

Greets from Germany

----------


## traveler97

It turned out that these were from Ankebio. They were giving many effects that HGH give such as a carpel tunnel feeling at 4 IU a day. However, they also caused a fever like condition accompanied by weakness and the all too common red welts. 

As "dutchbodybuilder" was saying, it looks like this stuff is 192 ammino acids. The extra protien is what causes the reaction by the bodies immune system. I've heard you can get over it after a few weeks but it probably better to switch to Jintropin.

Thanks for all the help,
Trav

----------


## AustrianOAK14

the only china hgh i know of is ANSOMONE your vials look bogus to me bro and boy is HGH expensive bra

----------


## 03636

and probly one of the most dangerous ways to go if its not 100% legit after doing some research I dont think I will ever take the gamble of hgh.

----------


## AustrianOAK14

yeah that gamble is a tough one i would be ****ING pissed if i got ripped

----------


## InsaneInTheMembrane

I'm using these exact vials in my cycle....3 rd week now...using with test and dbol ...i get a readdish rash on my chest, feel tired all day, joints hurt every now and then at odd times...great mass gains but no observable fat loss yet...maybe from the gear? dunno, maybe my stuff is fake maybe its not..only the coming weeks will tell as 3 wks u cant make any conclusions yet...will let u guys know

----------


## koksownik

FAKE sorry bro

----------


## nbavosa

Fake...a friend had the same last year, he took it took a lab to be tested.

----------


## bluethunder

> Fake...a friend had the same last year, he took it took a lab to be tested.


 Your friend had it tested? I not convinced he did if so was it in the USA and where?

----------


## kives1717

looks like some goof printed those labels off his computer id stay away

----------


## the original jason

I have had same ones, they left the same red marks on me, and i used for 6 months, 3-4iu daily, got nothing out of them at all, no carpal tunnel which i do get on jintropin, I got mine from chinabases

peace

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

I'm preparing an article, and this might be interesting to read. We found really astonishing things that "GH" contained. An enormous amount of fake. Perhaps because this item is so expensive..a lot of contamination, des-phe1-somatropine, met-somatropine, HCG , even gh won out of cadavers still floating around...

----------


## Cuttup

never used HGH but those look phony azz [email protected]

----------


## spywizard

> It is Xian sold by IP China, analysed by the dopingagency in Holland, real growth hormone only with a different sequence of 192 amino acids, called Met-hGH or N-methionyl-hGH. Met-hGH is a molecule of 192 amino acids, natural growth hormone has 191 acids. In some studies 50% and other scientific studies 80% of the users developed anti-bodies during their cycle, wich nutralises the Gh effect.


yep... 192 is no good..

----------

